
A Framework for Purposeful Open Source (2018) [pdf] - mountainview
https://blog.mozilla.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/MZOTS_OS_Archetypes_report_ext_scr.pdf
======
abdullahkhalids
Apps like github not only allow you to share code but also to collaboratively
develop it. Are all the archetypes mentioned here equally easy to execute on
github? Are there some features missing that would help promote some of these
archetypes?

------
jimbo1qaz
Some of the "archetypes" mentioned inside remind me of
[https://www.gwern.net/Complement](https://www.gwern.net/Complement)
"Commoditize Your Complement".

